# [SOLVED] Proxychains (or wget) via socks5

## zerkms

Hi there

proxychains.conf is

...

[ProxyList]

socks5    192.168.1.1    18    login    pass

but

proxychains wget http://someurl

says:

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... |S-chain|-<>-192.168.1.1:18-<><>-216.165.129.135:80-<--timeout

failed: Connection refused.

any ideas?

ps: telnet 192.168.1.1 18 works fineLast edited by zerkms on Thu Sep 04, 2008 3:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zerkms

or - how to download with get through socks5?

----------

## zerkms

the problem has been solved with tsock

----------

